# another pretty girls face. . . with freckles. and panties NSFW



## newrmdmike




----------



## newrmdmike

100+ views no comment? these must just be too bland?!


----------



## Big

Don't you hate it?! I'll be the first! I like number 1. I like how you avoided getting her hair right in her eyes. The only think I don't like the second is the "bananas" logo. I guess I don't get it. Also, I think the extreme b&w conversion in the second leaves her skin kinda blotchy.


----------



## Rekd

Big said:


> Also, I think the extreme b&w conversion in the second leaves her skin kinda blotchy.



Psst: They're freckles.


----------



## Yemme

Some people choose to say nothing.  It's not because of your pictures.  I actually like the first one.  The angle you shot her and DOF is nice.  Her eyes are engaging plus the lashes help.  Also the tension in her upper lip give the image some edge.  The hair flying on the left in the air is a little distracting, my eyes flow towards it.  I like the hair in her face though.  Great shot.


----------



## suki

2 things come to mind:

1) Gwen Stefani - "The **** is bananas, B.A.N.A.N.A.S!"
2) Peanut Butter Jelly song... because it's a dancing banana, lmao!

I love freckles, awesome shots but on the first her hair in her face is a little distracting. lol, now to go find the PBJ song!


----------



## teneighty23

natural redheads always have the best eyes in the world, love shot 1! just amazing! those eyes.


----------



## Moonb007

The first image is great and very well done, but the second one is horrible in my eye.  I am of course speaking artistically.


----------



## NateWagner

I like the first one for the most part... I would personally use a little less contrast or lower the blacks a bit because I think it gives her too much texture, but that's just my opinion. 

#2 is very soft. With a shot like this the lighting needs to be dramatic and it's rather bland. I think a sharper image with more dramatic lighting and a better angle would help this shot tremendously.


----------



## Big

About ATVs said:


> Big said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think the extreme b&w conversion in the second leaves her skin kinda blotchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psst: They're freckles.
Click to expand...

Freckles on her leg the size of quarters? I'm sticking with blotches... Her skin on her legs look way different than her facial skin.


----------



## newrmdmike

whoa, been gone a while, thanks for the comments everyone, yeah BANANAS needs to go,

to clarify its two different girls and the first is a radical bw conversion.  the second doesn't really look blotchy large . . . but the way my grain resizes is obnoxious, i haven't figured out a way to make it look right small, maybe i'll figure it out eventually.  and i think nates right, first is too contrasty and black rich.


----------

